# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  حكم لبس القصير تحت الركبة ومع شراب أسود أمام النساء

## المعدن النفيس

*


  حكم لبس القصير تحت الركبة ومع شراب أسود أمام النساء*
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*السؤال:
ما حكم لبس القصير تحت الركبة ومعه شراب أسود طويل يغطي الساق ، 
علما بأنه غير ضيق ، وأمام النساء فقط ؟ 
*

*الجواب :
الحمد لله
المقرر عند الفقهاء أن عورة المرأة مع المرأة هي ما بين السرة والركبة ، 
سواء كانت المرأة أما أو أختا أو أجنبية عنها ، فلا يحل لامرأة أن تنظر من أختها إلى ما بين السرة والركبة 
إلا عند الضرورة أو الحاجة الشديدة كالمداواة ونحوها .
وهذا لا يعني أن المرأة تجلس بين النساء كاشفة عن جميع بدنها إلا ما بين السرة والركبة ،
فإن هذا لا تفعله إلا المتهتكات المستهترات ، أو الفاسقات الماجنات ، فلا ينبغي أن يساء فهم قول الفقهاء :
" العورة ما بين السرة والركبة " فإن كلامهم ليس فيه أن هذا هو لباس المرأة ، 
الذي تداوم عليه ، وتظهر به بين أخواتها وقريناتها ، فإن هذا لا يقره عقل ، ولا تدعو إليه فطرة .
بل لباسها مع أخواتها وبنات جنسها ينبغي أن يكون ساترا سابغا ، يدل على حيائها ووقارها ، 
فلا يبدو منه إلا ما يظهر عند الشغل والخدمة ، كالرأس والعنق والذراعين والقدمين ، 
وهو ما تظهره المرأة لمحارمها من الرجال ، وهذا ما دل عليه القرآن الكريم .

**جاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" :* *
" وقد دل ظاهر القرآن على أن المرأة لا تبدي للمرأة إلا ما تبديه لمحارمها ،
مما جرت العادة بكشفه في البيت وحال المهنة ( يعني الخدمة في البيت ) ،
كما قال تعالى : ( وَ**لا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلا لِبُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ 
أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ** ) النور/31 .
وإذا كان هذا هو نص القرآن وهو ما دلت عليه السنة ، 
فإنه هو الذي جرى عليه عمل نساء الرسول صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ونساء الصحابة ، 
ومن اتبعهن بإحسان من نساء الأمة إلى عصرنا هذا ،
وما جرت العادة بكشفه للمذكورين في الآية هو ما يظهر من المرأة غالباً في البيت ، وحال المهنة ، 
ويشق عليها التحرز منه ، كانكشاف الرأس واليدين والعنق والقدمين ، 
وأما التوسع في التكشف فعلاوة على أنه لم يدل على جوازه دليل من كتاب أو سنة – 
هو أيضاً طريق لفتنة المرأة والافتتان بها من بنات جنسها ، وهذا موجود بينهن ، 
وفيه أيضاً قدوة سيئة لغيرهن من النساء ، كما أن في ذلك تشبهاً بالكافرات والبغايا والماجنات في لباسهن ،
وقد ثبت عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أنه قال : (**مَنْ تَشَبَّهَ بِقَوْمٍ فَهُوَ مِنْهُمْ**)
أخرجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود " انتهى ، 

**وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : 
**"ولما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل ، 
فهل كان الصحابة يلبسون أزراً من السرة إلى الركبة أو سراويل من السرة إلى الركبة ، 
وهل يعقل الآن أن امرأة تخرج إلى النساء ليس عليها من اللباس إلا ما يستر ما بين السرة والركبة 
هذا لا يقوله أحد ، ولم يكن هذا إلا عند نساء الكفار ، فهذا الذي لُبِس على بعض النساء ، لا أصل له ؛
أي هذا الذي فهمه بعض النساء من هذا الحديث لا صحة له ، 
والحديث معناه ظاهر : لم يقل النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم لباس المرأة ما بين السرة والركبة ؛ 
فعلى النساء أن يتقين الله وأن يتحلين بالحياء الذي هو من خلق المرأة ،
والذي هو من الإيمان ، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم :
(* *الحياء شعبة من الإيمان* *) ؛ 
وكما تكون المرأة مضرباً للمثل فيقال : ( أحيا من العذراء في خدرها ) 
ولم يُعلم ولا عن نساء الجاهلية أنهن كن يسترن ما بين السرة والركبة فقط ، 
لا عند النساء ولا عند الرجال ؛ فهل يريد هؤلاء النساء أن تكون نساء المسلمين أبشع صورة من نساء الجاهلية .

**والخلاصة : أن اللباس شيء ، والنظر إلى العورة شيء آخر ؛ 
أما اللباس فلباس المرأة مع المرأة : المشروع فيه أن يستر ما بين كف اليد إلى كعب الرجل ؛ 
هذا هو المشروع ، ولكن لو احتاجت المرأة إلى تشمير ثوبها لشغل أو نحوه فلها أن تشمر إلى الركبة ، 
وكذلك لو احتاجت إلى تشمير الذراع إلى العضد فإنها تفعل ذلك بقدر الحاجة فقط ، 
وأما أن يكون هذا هو اللباس المعتاد الذي تلبسه فلا .
**" انتهى من" فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين لمجلة الدعوة " . 

**وعليه : فالواجب أن تلبسي الثياب المعتادة الساترة ، وأن تحافظي على حيائك ،
وأن تتجنبي التشبه بالفاسقات أو الكافرات ، وأن تدعي كل ما من شأنه إثارة الفتنة والشر ، 
ولو كان بين النساء ، فإن الفتنة قد تقع بين النساء ، نسأل الله العافية لك ولنساء المسلمين .
**والله أعلم .*
* الإسلام سؤال وجواب*




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## اميرةالأمتياز

يزاج الله خير ..

----------


## munamoor

​يزاج ربي كل خير

----------


## bint-alsharja

يعني نص كم ما يصير؟؟

----------


## شمسة المرر

جزيتي خيـر اختي

----------


## يارب الجنة

جزاكي الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

أميرة الامتياز
مس بنك
يزاكن الله خيرا على طيب مروركن

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> جزيتي خيـر اختي


ويزاج خيرا يالغالية
شكرا لطيب مرورج

----------


## امراه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> يزاج الله خير


ويزاج خيرا أختي
شكرا لطيب مرورج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه

----------


## ريماس احمد عنتر

جزاك الله خير

----------

